# Crufts



## Guest (Dec 5, 2008)

Helooo

Who is going to Chrufts next year? i would like to go and as a student i get a cheeper ticket yay!


----------



## sullivan (Aug 29, 2008)

Every year i say i want to go but havent yet got there. My daughter would love it to.


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2008)

Same here but as i am in Northampton it will be easier to get to so im going to string one of my flat mates along


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

We'll be there on hound day which is the thursday with Button the racing greyhound. The good thing with her is she doesn't have to qualify. She has automatic qualification for the racing and coursing greyhound bitch class as she's registered with the ngrc and the kc. She raced as Bodell Button and is shown as Bodell Button at Oakmoorehill.

I have not qualified any of the whippets yet and have my last champ show tomorrow in Cardiff so am hoping to qualify any of them then. I haven't been to that many champ shows this year to try to qualify then Freyja came in season and missed a couple of shows


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2008)

I do hope you get on well! i think i am a friday this year (poodle day) please let us know how you get on!! i remember how exciting it all was! wish i could still do it now!


----------



## dianne1212 (Dec 5, 2008)

always miss the show... even on the TV


----------



## 3 red dogs (May 17, 2008)

would love to go .. but its a bit of a hike from scotland.. might make the effort when i have some time to spare


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2008)

i will be going,tashi give me free tickets every year


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

ill be going, just as a spectator though


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

I'll be there got all the dogs qualified but only taking one out of the 12, showing three for other people and working all four days


----------



## MelanieW34 (Sep 28, 2008)

I want to go, but I really wanna see the Terriers and they are showing on the Thursday so wouldnt be feasible really, may take a day off work and go...may just go saturday instead!


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2008)

tashi said:


> I'll be there got all the dogs qualified but only taking one out of the 12, showing three for other people and working all four days


When am i getting me Tickets?????:cornut:


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2008)

tashi said:


> I'll be there got all the dogs qualified but only taking one out of the 12, showing three for other people and working all four days


woah you really will be a busy bee!!


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

Well we are definitely only taking Button it was my last champ show today and the only one to get placed was Owen and he came 5th unfortunatley not enough to qualify him


----------



## leoti (Dec 9, 2007)

I will be there Working and Pastoral day with my lovely Leoti :biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## pommum (Jun 16, 2008)

I will be there on Toy day and also on the Friday and Sunday on the Discover Dogs stand. We have two qualified mother and son, It will be Wikit's first time at Crufts and I think he will be in Junior but will doubley check closer to the closing date.

take care

Sarah


----------



## clueless (May 26, 2008)

I will be there Toy day. Have qualified the 2 I was showing this year but still undecided if I will take them or not. Its such a busy show


----------



## Gemmah (Dec 6, 2008)

I would love to go. Every year I make plans but never get there and have to watch it on tv instead. I like the utility group.


----------



## clueless (May 26, 2008)

Gemmah said:


> I would love to go. Every year I make plans but never get there and have to watch it on tv instead. I like the utility group.


You should try and get there this year, you will love it. May not be on TV this year. The BBC are still considering their options yet LOL


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2008)

so many people rely on it being on tv!! hope they keep it on! might catch a few of you on the friday then as thats poodle day so i will go that day.


----------



## Xiaoli (Aug 10, 2008)

I will be there on Toy Day


----------



## terriermaid (Nov 5, 2007)

im taking my lola up on thursday ,ive decided one is enough this year


----------



## kimpossible (Aug 12, 2008)

The lhasas are on on the firday and I'm going this year with Raven. This will be my first time at crufts and I am so excited!


----------



## Terrier Fan (Oct 20, 2008)

I will be going on the Friday, each year i go i love spoiling my 2 girls and now i have my gorgeous little man to spoil aswell.


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

hopefully i'll be there on working and pastoral day.


----------



## Bentley2008 (Oct 10, 2008)

What day will the Bulldogs be on? Would love to go and watch


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

Bentley2008 said:


> What day will the Bulldogs be on? Would love to go and watch


Friday Utility day


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2008)

wow looks like lots of you will be there on friday! im going to try and get lodes of stuff  pure doggy shopping day to me!


----------



## Rach (Sep 4, 2008)

I'll be there with 2 Cavaliers, well, that's if the older one comes back into coat :mad2:
Also my daughter, Harleigh, has qualified for the YKC handling so will be there for that too


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

Well I dont think i will go have a nice relaxing five days at home lol clip off a tibetan terrier lol


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2008)

tashi said:


> Well I dont think i will go have a nice relaxing five days at home lol clip off a tibetan terrier lol


Cant wait for crufts and to see you agian julie:thumbup:


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

we're going looking forward to it, its a long day tho!


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2008)

what time does showing start?


----------



## pommum (Jun 16, 2008)

The judging times can depend on the breeds. Some breeds usually start as early as 8.30am were as others may start around 9 or 10am.
The show usually opens to the public at 9am and closes at 5.30pm or at least thats what the times used to be.

take care
Sarah


----------



## Rach (Sep 4, 2008)

tashi said:


> Well I dont think i will go have a nice relaxing five days at home lol clip off a tibetan terrier lol


----------

